# What is Your Sign?



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Scorpio here - *OLD* Scorpio I might add.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Cancer here. Old cancer too, LOL!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't believe in that stuff....but for what it's worth I'm an *Aries.*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Libra....................:rockon:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Libra....................:rockon:


Ditto...Scale of Justice.

Oh my goodness...This is so true

"These people are rarely lazy. They work hard, and also demand that their partners work just as hard. They have a strong sense of justice and fair play. It is pretty unusual for them to express anger, but when they do it is usually a storm"


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Piscies.....(SP)..I never could spell that word.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL...Im the only one that voted...at first I thought we were ALL Pisces


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Scorpio here - *OLD* Scorpio I might add.


Makes two of us


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pisces here also. Looks like we are winning!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Makes two of us


I'm in good company!

Now it makes 3 Scorpios!

Scorpios are know to be very loyal...I'd say that's rather "golden-like"!


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Aquarius here, the water sign lol 
Goldens like us best!!!!!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

*ehem* anyone notice my screen name??

hee hee hee.......


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Gosh! I haven't read my horrorscope in a long time. Anyone got a good link to one?

Aquarius here - on the end cusp.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Scorpio here, as well.....but it means absolutely nothing to me...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Libra here but I don't even read my horoscope very often.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Libra here too


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Leo cat bitch all the way, and not really a GR person... perhaps my feline side is why I like sighthounds!

Obviously I love Goldens, but they don't really suit my personality very much. I'm very liberal and arty and boho and eccentric- I scream Borzoi or Saluki or Whippet! I see I am the only Leo so far, too!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Libra here!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Court's a Libra too- her fave breed is pit bulls but she obviously loves GRs too!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Aquarius here, also have the love of water which kinda fits me into the retrievers with there love of water as well.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

****LEO****


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Taurus


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Ditto...Scale of Justice.
> 
> Oh my goodness...This is so true
> 
> "These people are rarely lazy. They work hard, and also demand that their partners work just as hard. They have a strong sense of justice and fair play. It is pretty unusual for them to express anger, but when they do it is usually a storm"


same here Libra


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ant said:


> Taurus


And I thought bulls had two horns...The one in the picture only has one.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> And I thought bulls had two horns...The one in the picture only has one.


And it's loaded too


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Cancer here. Another water sign.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Gemini - the twins. Might explain why I have 2 goldens. Or not!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*I am*

I am a leo


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Mrs Hooch said this was my sign.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Aries for me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Taurus for me.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

May!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Taurus for me too!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Leo cat bitch all the way, and not really a GR person... perhaps my feline side is why I like sighthounds!
> 
> Obviously I love Goldens, but they don't really suit my personality very much. I'm very liberal and arty and boho and eccentric- I scream Borzoi or Saluki or Whippet! I see I am the only Leo so far, too!


Another Leo here. I wonder if that is why I have always had a special spot in my heart for Borzoi, Saluki and Whippets?


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I am a Gemini. Gemini's are earth signs that are balanced out by water, and I sooo love the ocean, as much as ella does.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Gemini here!!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ella's Mom and Dslats, I was waiting for more geminis to join in!

I love the water too. Anything water, ocean, lake, stream, river. Have to be near water. It's very calming for me. The ocean is my favorite too!! Daisy and I are very compatible that way


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Sagi here, I am a Christmas baby born on the 20th.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Maybe! Lots of Leos have Sighthounds...


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Its only me....
But, its OK ??!
I was born on January 14th, CAPRICORN !!!
Simba is CANCER !!! Like Mr. Crab in Sponge Bob...


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Cancer here.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm a Leo. Naturally, Leo's love to be the centre of attention and can't stand being ignored.... :

I hate cats and am not very fond of sighthounds lol.

I love Goldens, and other big hairy drooly breeds : But I also like small breeds like Cavalier Spaniels, Beagles, Pomeranians, American Eskimos, and mutts!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ha see I'd never own any of those breeds except a Golden and I'd never have a big UK type or blocky headed Golden! LOL I admit you have a very Leo like personality in some ways  Center of attention... yes we do love that as Leos!!

Elegance and style for me all the way... when it comes to dogs! I appreciate sighthound like qualities in people, too. Aloof, quiet yet strong willed, elegant, clean, discerning, slow to trust, intelligent... ie, Courtney (who I say all the time would be a Whippet if she was a dog! LOL tall, thin, and can sleep any time anywhere... plus, like a sighthound, she hates rain, cold weather, and getting dirty).

I don't hate cats- but I like dogs WAY better!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Ha see I'd never own any of those breeds except a Golden and I'd never have a big UK type or blocky headed Golden! LOL I admit you have a very Leo like personality in some ways  Center of attention... yes we do love that as Leos!!
> 
> Elegance and style for me all the way... when it comes to dogs! I appreciate sighthound like qualities in people, too. Aloof, quiet yet strong willed, elegant, clean, discerning, slow to trust, intelligent... ie, Courtney (who I say all the time would be a Whippet if she was a dog! LOL tall, thin, and can sleep any time anywhere... plus, like a sighthound, she hates rain, cold weather, and getting dirty).
> 
> *I don't hate cats- but I like dogs WAY better!*


so do i!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'm a Leo. Naturally, Leo's love to be the centre of attention and can't stand being ignored.... :
> 
> I hate cats and am not very fond of sighthounds lol.
> 
> I love Goldens, and other big hairy drooly breeds : But I also like small breeds like Cavalier Spaniels, Beagles, Pomeranians, American Eskimos, and mutts!


Hali is a Leo, must be why she is a GOLDEN. LOL


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, this is a very *interesting thread*, I must say... and I am also pleasantly surprised to see that Gemini & Cancer (my sign) are leading the chart


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Gemini here, May 31st.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Pisces here...the sign of eternal life...always rotating....LOVE the ocean...don't know WHY I live in the desert though....LOL...I hate it here...must say, the water is when I am most at ease...


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

gemini here June 5th


----------

